# Pedal Suggestions



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I have only been playing Guitar for a Year now and I still don't know a whole about Pedals right now all I have is an Original Crybaby Wah.

I play Heavy Metal and Thrash Metal mostly and I would like your Opinions on which Pedal would be best for me.


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

i would start with a tuner like the TU-2. you can power your other pedals off it as well. after that, the possibilities are endless. you might like a MT-2.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

It's really hard to answer this without any context.

What amp are you using, and what sort of effects are built-in?

Are you happy with them?

What sort of sound are you having trouble creating, that you would like to create?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I would be more concerned about pick ups as opposed to pedals. If anything, thy this: EMG 81 bridge for thrash rhythm tones and an 85 neck for leads. Also, an MXR Carbon Copy delay for leads. Would sound wicked with the wah too. Should cost you $300/$400 installed.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Well slash.. Im on this thread as well. This guy has a Vox amp and an epiphone SG. DO NOT GET NEW PICKUPS! I know your shopping around for an amp so I will quickly suggest a Line 6, because they generally come with effects. Something in the spider series.

But you came here for Pedal Suggestions. If you never use a clean tone then one rout you could go is running an Overdrive or Tube Screamer through a High Gain amp.

Single pedal wise. Electro Harmonix are generally cheap but hi in quality. A metal pedal is the Nano Metal Muff. I would of got it, but I went with the Fullbore Metal for its built in noise gate.

If your inspired by 80s rock and thrash, it was fairly common to have a bit of Chorus behind the grit. I love this effect because it makes bright riffs brighter and dark riffs even darker on clean.

A delay is quite helpful when it comes to leads. The Carbon Copy is one of the best, but I know your almost broke. So a decent alternative is the Guyatone MD3. A year in your not going to be shreading, so i wouldnt worry about that. If you are, then you have a wicked teacher.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I am a big 80's Thrash Fan and I have been dropping off my Resumé to a couple of Places so lets hope I get the Job. I have a decent tone from my Amp but I am saving up for this killer Randall so I know I am gonna sound great.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

This is one of the best new metal pedal right now:

Maxon SM-9 Pro+ Super Metal | Nine Series Guitar Effects Pedals


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll check it out I guess.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

First off i would Really like to stress the Nano Metal Muff, but that aside. I forgot something. If your looking for a wicked Tuner, take a look at the PolyTune and the video that tells you about it.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

This is the only thing you need..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mr grin, that was awesome. 


my suggestion is, only get this pedal:

[YOUTUBE]zeP4kQfWUXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

well at 4:10, that definitely a Scorpions kind of distortion. Its a fine pedal indeed. Personally I wouldn't pay $499.00 for something as such. Sorry if i seem insensitive.. Im drunk ATM


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> mr grin, that was awesome.
> 
> 
> my suggestion is, only get this pedal:
> ...


That only took about 45 seconds to get annoying.


----------



## kohjinagata (Mar 16, 2010)

Skinpimp MK III and/or Barber Dirty Bomb


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> That only took about 45 seconds to get annoying.


i do like to be efficient. agreed, that of the available demos, that's the worst one. it's just thorough, that's why i posted it instead of the others. 


i saw that pedal at steve's a while back, and this one too:

[YOUTUBE]f_2EmtUzRu8[/YOUTUBE]

*IF* i remember right, this one is cheaper, but not quite as sweet as the eventide. certainly the digitech has a much lower KPD ratio, and that can make quite a difference, when it comes to this kind of a purchase


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

[video=youtube;q6dGQF8dGoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6dGQF8dGoo[/video]


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Once I get my tube amp which will be when I get my Job I am thinking Ibanez Tubescreamer....


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I would even do your homework on that. The TS9s are very commonly mimicked but one that is very left field. I have never noticed it before but the one I stand by is the TS7, and reason for that is because it boosts the bottom end with that hott switch. It didn't occur to me to check the model numbers until very recently, so I thought all Tube Screamers do that.

What you will find is a very heavy and high gain sound for your thrash, but this set up is for someone that never turns off the distortion. if that is you then wicked, you found your sound. Then the next thing you want to look at are Noise Gates. Some amps have them built in, where in my experience those ones suck balls (mind you I never heard them all). You can get them in a rack mount or in pedal form. Its a good thing to have if you value your hearing. A cheap alternative to this is just simply turning down the volume knob on your guitar between songs.


----------



## Addictedtokaos (Jul 14, 2010)

Honestly, dont spend your money on pedals. You have a good Wah, you should be good for a while.

Now after playing for a year, you are most likely jamming with friends and in your bedroom/basement. Look into getting a GOOD modeling amp. I know someone suggested a LINE 6 but to be honest try one for yourself... I never really liked them. To me, all the amps modeling sound the same and thin. I never tried the Spider 4, so I cant comment there.

Vox and Peavey make great little modeling amps. I personally own a Vox VT. Its Loud, not a lot of amp models but more than anyone would need, plus decent effects. The tone on the VOX is much more organic and TUBE sounding than the Line6. 

Also, VOX is releasing a VT+ very soon - sounds like its going to be another nice moddling amp. You may want to go check it out.

People spend hundreds, thousands of dollars on pedals and most of them just sit and collect dust.

With these newer modeling type amps you great distortion(s) and clean(s) and many variations, where with a pedal you usually only get one. Plus you get multiple built in effects and memory banks. All for $300- $400 vs a few pedals.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

All you NEED is a distortion pedal. Remember there are stores, services and classifieds that provide the recently loved products. Like PAWN SHOPS and Kijiji.
My list:
Boss TU2 - $80 new
Boss CH1 - Birthday and new
Crybaby Wah - Xmas and new
MXR Fullbore Metal - Traded J&H Overdrive
MXR Super comp - $30 used
Voodoo Labs Pedal Switcher - $140 used

Not in steady use:
Ibanez TS7 - Free (I like to use it on bass)
DOD Grunge - $30 Replaced by Fullbore Metal


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Bad advice.... you dont NEED anything, music is free to explore.. but if you want off the album metal, then ya, a good pedal is essential.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

As much as I wanted to play Metal I decided why focus on ONE genre so I sorta decided to play Classic rock and my Wah fits in great there.


----------



## Addictedtokaos (Jul 14, 2010)

The Grin said:


> All you NEED is a distortion pedal. Remember there are stores, services and classifieds that provide the recently loved products. Like


Unless you spending hundreds of dollars on a boutique distortion pedal, they all sound like crap one way or another. WHere he is only his first year into his music a GOOD modeling amp would offer him so many possibilities for the best price. Then after 5-10 years of playing and saving his money, by not wasting it on pedals he'll never use, he will then be able to afford a boutique amp and/or high end guitar of his preference.

For example, when I started playing 15 years ago, me and my buddies where into grunge (Nirvana, Pearl Jam), so thats all we played. I then started to like metal. Now mostly metal, hard rock. Ive spent lots of cash on useless pedals. 

If I take a look at your list, you and others combined spent $500 on your pedals. That doesnt include the price of your amp. With something like the new VOX VT+ comming out, it has like 5 good sounding distortion pedals, has a built in tuner, has chorus, has compressor, has 8 memory banks, noise gate, a real close tube amp sound, and many more effects.

I dont know, seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Addictedtokaos said:


> Unless you spending hundreds of dollars on a boutique distortion pedal, they all sound like crap one way or another.


That's really not true, but it depends what you think sounds like crap. I'm constantly impressed by how good something like the Boss SD-1 is at not only creating its own overdrive sound, but at pushing tubes into overdrive as well. It's something silly like $70 new. And an awesome pedal like the Fulltone OCD is only $150 new. Sure it's more than a hundred, but it's not "hundreds."

I see what you're saying about a modelling amp, and yes, it makes sense, but then again, if you're never going to use a phaser, or flanger, or rotary, etc. etc. then those are wasted $ that could have got you a cool amp and one good dirtbox instead.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Your pretty pretentious aren't you? Seriously, I have never been offended by anyone on this forum before. Everyone else has been positive and helpful but your simply a tone nazi. The tone of an individuals guitar is very personal. I love and PLAY my pedals, only to want more. I may pay $30- $100 once and a while, but in the end, I dont need to compromise anything because its just how the giant serf board pedal was made. I play a Crate Powerblock because it has no bells and whistles that I will never use. Sounds wicked BTW. So my gear is worth about $500 you say? with the $200 DISCONTINUED CPB150 through a pawnshop Crate cab that cost me $350. Excluding guitars thats $1050 est worth EVERY F*CKING PENNY!

Any musical sales store will let you try the product out because it is in their best interest to sell you something. All the power to the people that like em, but this is how I crank my 6 strings.


----------



## Addictedtokaos (Jul 14, 2010)

Grin, like you said - Its all tonal preference. Please do not take offense, agree to disagree. You suggested a DIST pedal, I disagreed. If I offended you, I apologizes. I was just trying to show the value of a modeling amp vs buying multiple pedals when you dont have a clue what direction your headed early in your music.

A positive suggestion to you would be don't be so sensitive, especially on a internet forum. If you are going to be offended by someone disagreeing with you then good luck in life - Its going to be a difficult journey.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

The fact you contradicted me isn't what I find offencive, in fact I welcome it most cases. My problem lies in your choice of words being imposing (in lack of a better term). You make it sound like if he relies on pedals, he will NEVER get a decent tone. If you believe that then fine, I like to know what makes a good tone to someone else, but I dont think it is necessary to cut down or insult the way others form their tone.



Addictedtokaos said:


> *Unless you spending hundreds of dollars on a boutique distortion pedal, they all sound like crap one way or another*. Where he is only his first year into his music a GOOD modeling amp would offer him so many possibilities for the best price. Then after 5-10 years of playing and saving his money, by not *wasting it on pedals he'll never use*, he will then be able to afford a boutique amp and/or high end guitar of his preference.
> 
> For example, when I started playing 15 years ago, me and my buddies where into grunge (Nirvana, Pearl Jam), so thats all we played. I then started to like metal. Now mostly metal, hard rock. *Ive spent lots of cash on useless pedals. (This part is fine because its from your experiences) *
> 
> ...


Looking back on the thread, I have only suggested different pedals and options. At first I *recommended *a new amp like the Line 6 Spider series. Is it a great amp? I wouldn't know, but its pretty common for noobs around here to have em, and they come with different effects to play with. Fine, recommend the VOX VT+ It does look like a decent amp for a beginner. Or, he could go to the pawn shop, grab a cheap distortion and crank that until it bugs him. This could be done with less then $50 and last a year or two. Why would I say that? Because the thread is called "Pedal Suggestions".


----------



## Addictedtokaos (Jul 14, 2010)

I get it. Sorry Grin.


Slash'sSnakePit,
In my experinces, I found I bored easily with the distortion pedals as I found the ones I used did not have a lot of range or too compressed. Maybe its just the BOSS and DODs Ive tried.

I would like to emphasize the value you get in the modeling amps. Check one out the next time you are in Music Store. These are the Vox VT, VT+ as I mentioned before and the Peavey Vyper.

Good luck with whatever your choose!


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Thanx addict. I also could of been less aggressive. For the record, I dont find alot of character in boss or digitech pedals either but I know many who play nothing but the Boss MT-2.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

While im preaching the word of pro-pedals.. Ill just place this here.
Dub FX - Soothe Your pain


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

I have to recommend the $32.00 Behringer GDI 21, three styles of amp, tweed, marshall and boogie(supposedly), and three different gains and three different speaker mic placement sims. Plays well with other pedals and you can put it in guitar case and run straight into the pa or snake has a xlr balanced out and really is the same as the more expensive Tech 21 G2, however taste is subjective, this is about the best sounding and cheapest way to go, you will love it!


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Sound wise, Behringer is good to great. the problem with that is, as my understanding goes. The quality is shotty at best. Thinner wires, glue instead of solder and some pedals are prone to overheating (I know a EQ700 that has). BUT! I have never heard of a pedal doing This before, which I think is pretty cool. Good for what they do but will it last is always the question.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

except the  Electro-Harmonix Freeze Sound Retainer but its still not the Exact same and this is fairly new.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Now that Line 6 has come out with their HD300, 400 & 500 Multi Effects units, you should give them a look.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am fine with my Wah guys.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 15, 2010)

EQ pedal is pretty much the best thing ever. MXR 10 band is alot better than the boss, trust me I have both. A tuner pedal, I have a Korg pitchblack and its great, nice and bright, accurate, durable, and has a daisy chain feature just like the boss. An overdrive might be a good pedal to have too just to tighten up your tone a bit. A Sonic Maximizer is a good thing to have too. I used to be against them and thought they just made your soudn digital until I tried one out. It does add a bit of a digital sound but its like there is a blanket over the amp, then you turn on the sonic stomp and it takes the blanket off.


----------

